# 2008-2009 Madone: Year in Review, some random comments



## zac (Aug 5, 2005)

Since I am posting today in a couple of other threads here:
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=141241

I thought I would post about the new Madone over the last year.
Hope this helps other folks regarding the new Trek Madone.
-ordered my 2008 6.5Pro Madone in October 2007
-received by LBS in December 2007
-took delivery and first ride on January 7, 2008.
-sometime in May/June started to notice fine cracks in clearcoat and paint on frame, near tube/lug intersections. (BTW I continued to ride on their recommendation)
-Trek wanted frame and replaced in about two weeks but due to schedules didn't take delivery until Aug.
-NDS BB bearing failure sometime in July '08. ~6000miles. Replaced with stock steel Enduro bearing which remains today, in good shape.
-Replacement frame was an '09 model with '08 paint scheme. New frame had a Replaceable Rear Derailer Hanger (RDH) and a more consistent paint job. On the new frame all the black was a light overspray of paint on the "nude carbon" sections of the frame. In contrast to the old 08 frame, which in retrospect seemed to have sections that were forgotten by the sprayer's paint, in that some of the black was oversprayed, and some of it was just plain carbon. 


Some Random thoughts and impressions (in no particular order): 

No discernible ride difference between the 2008 and 2009 frames. Note: it is exact same fork and wheels and outfit. (everything swaped over from the 08 to the 09)

Headset bearings still in great shape, no indexing, no tightness, steering still dead on neutral.

This is a great ride, easily the best frame/bike I have ever ridden. It is a great climber and sprinter, but it's main benefit is you can ride this bike all day and it doesn't beat you up. I have numerous rides over 120miles and at the end of the ride, you still feel fresh. I have never felt like this with another bike.

Cracked a rim on the rear Bonty RXL wheel. Trek replaced under warranty.
In that vein, had some issues with the rear Bonty RXL not holding true. The new wheel seems to be fine and has not needed any adjustments. The front Bonty RXL, has been good.

Michelin Pro3s are not Michelin Pro2s! Never again. Way too many flats. Pretty much sticking with the Bonty RXLs and Conti GP4000s. Depending on wheels for the day.

Jury still out about the Replaceable Derailer Hanger. It is a pain in the ass to put the rear wheel back on as the drive side skewer nut always gets hung up in the assembly. Not sure if it is due to the RDH, but never had the problem before.

Loose cranks (Dura Ace): Keep those cranks tight, seems that they like to work themselves loose. After the swap over in August (shop did the swap), they loosened up a few days later, I reinstalled them and they were good. Then in October, I pulled them apart to inspect and regrease, and again a couple of days later they loosened...So...again I reset them and they have been fine since. I am wondering if with the precision sockets and not having to preload the bearings and such, that it takes a couple of hard turns under full power before they finally seat and then you are good to readjust the cranks and torque them down for the duration. Anyone else with similar experiences?

No new cracks on clearcoat or paint. So after an additional 7k miles or so, Trek seems to have ironed out that issue (if it ever was an issue).

I am still riding the stock Bontrager RXL saddle. It's grown on me. Most of the accent color red/black bits have worn off, and it is just plain white and gray now, but otherwise it is holding up well. I put my SI SLR on my son's bike, he thinks it's cool.

I like the Wipperman connex links better than the KMC link that Shimano specs with DuraAce chains.

My Hudz white hoods that I got to replace the Shimano DuraAce hoods are still in great shape. They still clean up well, still pliable, and still holding up despite a couple of crashes.

Happy Holidays in case I don't post for a while,
zac

PS: Please add your own.


----------



## Ray_from_SA (Jun 15, 2005)

Great observation about the cranks loosening, I witnessed the same on my '08 and I think your assessment it correct.


----------

